# Whats a good, cheap, wireless system for flashes?



## Biggs88 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello all. I have been very busy playing with my SB600, SB700, and my friends (that I borrow almost every weekend) Sb800.

However, I am looking to start doing "more complex" things. While I love using Nikon's ITTL CLS system, I have been using the flashes in M just to see the difference. I like the total control.

So, considering the fact I can get about 4 cheapy speed lights for the price of one SB900, I am strongly considering picking up them along with a wireless kit.

Any recommendations for cheap, but good, speed flashes and cheap, but good, wireless transmitters and receivers.

I am looking at "Cowboy Studios" wireless gear on Amazon. The price is NICE. Any thoughts on that brand?

THANKS guys!!

P.S., I shoot Nikons.


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 15, 2011)

I use the Yognuo RF-602 wireless transmitters for my speed lights. They are fairly cheap and work pretty good!


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 15, 2011)

Cowboy Studio doesn't have the greatest reputation on this forum, though I've never used them myself...

I use LumoPro LP160 speedlights with Cactus V5 triggers.  They do everything I need them to and have never once malfunctioned (knocks on wood).  Also popular for their value are Vivitar 285's..


----------



## Biggs88 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea, as I am researching things, those new V5's look FANTASTIC!

I like that there transceivers, Every Beta tester is giving them great ratings. I may have to go with them.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are the flash units refered to above: Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash

Hot shoe flash units can often be a bit short on power, and when used at full power their recycle time is at it's maximum. To mitigate both issues I used an inexpensive and basic radio trigger system that had 2 hot shoes on each receiver so I could use 2 flash units, each set to less than full power to reduce the recyle times, yet have the equivelent light of a single flash unit at a higher power setting.

iSHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, w/3 Receivers.


----------



## Biggs88 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok. Well, after careful consideration and research, The Cactus V5 looked to be the best one. However, Amazon was the ONLY seller I could find. $70 for a pair.

I want something that will be easy to buy more later down the road. So I went with the Yongnuo RF-603's. There Transceivers as well. And at half the cost of the V5's.

So I have four Rf-603's coming, along with a but load of new AA and AAA Eneloops.

I picked up one YN-560 speed light by Yongnuo. I plan on testing and playing with it along with my two other nikon lights.

I figure, in a few months, I will know if the Yongnuo flash and transceivers are worth it.

Hopefully they are. Cause in a few months Im sure I am going to be ready to buy 5-10 more flashes since there only $67 bucks on Amazon!!!

It's CRAZY. I can get like 8 YN-560's for the price of ONE SB-900. 

I do plan on picking up a SB900 though. I gotta have AT LEAST one!!!


Thanks everyone for your help and input!!!


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 16, 2011)

the YN-560 is a pretty good flash, I have one and it works quite well. Refresh time is a little slow when you have it at max power.. other than that no complaints. No ettl, but it is very easy to adjust the power settings on it anyways!


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2011)

While I've never used the RF-602, I have the set that yongnou put out before them (PT-04 I think?) and they work decent, however I've experienced issues with them randomly firing the flashes for no reason, all on their own at times. That isn't acceptable for me, as I use them for high school basketball and there are times, like the free throw, that I don't want my flashes going off. 

I'm considering investing in a set of used pocket wizards, or maybe radio poppers, or paul bluff cyber cyncs for a more reliable system. The yongnuo systems are great to learn on, but I've used pocket wizards a few times and there is just nothing that is nearly as reliable, or that has the range they do.


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 16, 2011)

heres a good review on the RF-602


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2011)

I got some used pocketwizards price right from craigslist and can't say enough about 'em


----------



## Biggs88 (Oct 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> While I've never used the RF-602, I have the set that yongnou put out before them (PT-04 I think?) and they work decent, however I've experienced issues with them randomly firing the flashes for no reason, all on their own at times. That isn't acceptable for me, as I use them for high school basketball and there are times, like the free throw, that I don't want my flashes going off.
> 
> I'm considering investing in a set of used pocket wizards, or maybe radio poppers, or paul bluff cyber cyncs for a more reliable system. The yongnuo systems are great to learn on, but I've used pocket wizards a few times and there is just nothing that is nearly as reliable, or that has the range they do.



For sure Pocket Wizards and Radio Poppers are better quality.

Since the new RF-603's are getting good reviews and there really cheap ($30 a set)
I figure I have nothing to loose. 

And the new units seem to get fairly good range, not that I think I am going to need it.


----------



## Destin (Oct 17, 2011)

Biggs88 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > While I've never used the RF-602, I have the set that yongnou put out before them (PT-04 I think?) and they work decent, however I've experienced issues with them randomly firing the flashes for no reason, all on their own at times. That isn't acceptable for me, as I use them for high school basketball and there are times, like the free throw, that I don't want my flashes going off.
> ...



Oh, they are definitely a good place to start. They will help you learn ALOT, trust me. Mine have. But at some point in the road, you'll feel the need to step up I think. That's how I feel anyway, I just want a better build quality and more reliable system.


----------

